# Misa High Society Winter Collection 2012



## Dalylah (Nov 13, 2012)

Here are some of the new Misa polishes for the High Society Collection. To be perfectly honest I sort of dismissed this collection as dark and dreary until I saw the swatches. I am really loving Bourbon on the Rocks, Trust Fund and Tailored Taupe (looks like liquid chocolate!). So what do you think? Anything catching your eye?







  

  



Above: Bourbon on the Rocks, Well-Heeled Grey, Uptown Glamour



  

  



Above: Trust Fund, Tailored Taupe, It Girl





Source, Used with permission

Bourbon on the Rocks





Source, Used with permission

Well-Heeled Grey





Source, Used with permission

Uptown Glamour





Source, Used with permission

Trust Fund





Source, Used with permission

Tailored Taupe





Source, Used with permission

It Girl


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 14, 2012)

Interesting colors, the swatches are definitely helping to make these colors more appealing.


----------



## Sandi (Nov 17, 2012)

Love the Bourbon on the Rocks, but I so need to quit buying reds. The Misa Risque I just got looks a lot like it although I think it leans a tiny bit more blue.


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 17, 2012)

Bourbon on the Rocks, Trust Fund and It Girl!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 17, 2012)

I want all but Tailored Taupe


----------



## sylvanbrown (Dec 19, 2012)

Bourbon on the Rocks! Want! Bigtime...


----------

